
Control government-backed attack alerts in G Suite - danso
https://gsuiteupdates.googleblog.com/2018/08/control-government-backed-attack-alerts.html
======
tetromino_
This may help people who are under attack by governments of unimportant
countries. But attacks by the governments of the world's great powers come in
the form of national security letters, sealed court orders, secret warrants,
and those are usually illegal to disclose to the target of the attack.

------
timemachine
I’m interested in background as to why, specifically, government-backed
attacks are reported differently. In my experience who funds the attack is
anecdotal to the triage, midigation, and reporting of an attack; be it from
government, corporate espionage, or an independent group.

~~~
kyrra
Governments tend to have powers that corporate/individual entities don't have.
They have the power the imprison, freeze assets, and other things that
organizations may be worried about.

If you ran an NGO that was engaging in activities that governments may not
like (such as a group trying to spread democracy in China), you would very
much like to know if your accounts were being targeted by government actors,
as it may put you on alert that you have peek someones attention that could be
bad for your organization.

------
ttul
I wonder how Google determines that an attack is government-backed? They must
have some incredible intel.

~~~
londons_explore
They run all the attachments and downloadable files in an email in a virtual
machine and see where the malware connects to.

Turns out many governments do attacks on a lot of people semi-automatically,
and use a handful of command and control servers, so their attacks are fairly
easy to identify.

------
themihai
What about attacks from China once it launches its censored version? I believe
censoring alone is not enough to do business in China.

------
jhare
Except for the ones that Google sponsors and installs on their systems for the
US and China to spy on civilians.

~~~
j88439h84
Source?

